# 2012 Bobcat S750 C/H/A 2 speed



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2012 S750. Cab with heat and air, radio. Machine has ACS controls, radio, 7 pin harness, and power Bobtach. Pre emission Kubota engine. 3015ish hours, we use this machine fairly regularly so hours will increase slightly. Mechanically 10 of 10, cosmetically 6.5-7 of 10.

I'll be on the job it's at tomorrow, pictures posted then. 

$29500.00. Only trade I'd be interested in is an A770 that is pre DEF.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 2012 S750. Cab with heat and air, radio. Machine has ACS controls, radio, 7 pin harness, and power Bobtach. Pre emission Kubota engine. 3015ish hours, we use this machine fairly regularly so hours will increase slightly. Mechanically 10 of 10, cosmetically 6.5-7 of 10.
> 
> I'll be on the job it's at tomorrow, pictures posted then.
> 
> $29500.00. Only trade I'd be interested in is an A770 that is pre DEF.


If Phil still has his NH for what it's posted fur you''ll be pressed to move this unless this guy bought et








...... and it was on ets last leg....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Well...the 200 series NH's are JUNK...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Well...the 200 series NH's are JUNK...


Et depends on what a guy's going to use et for, eh?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pictures as of 315 this afternoon. It's at the shop most of the time now. I do have a door for it and it is included, it's just more of a PITA than it's worth for using at the shop.

New price, 28500.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> If Phil still has his NH for what it's posted fur you''ll be pressed to move this unless this guy bought et
> View attachment 172858
> 
> ...... and it was on ets last leg....


Is not that that bird fella? If not you were BS en me. lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This upper post was meant for the picture thread, :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Well...the 200 series NH's are JUNK...


Jarrett, Why are the NH 200's junk? Never heard anybody say to much bad about NH skid. The skid rodeo's I been to NH always wins hands down. I was lead to believe they are the most stable. Just curious do the NH perform bad in the snow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Jarrett, Why are the NH 200's junk? Never heard anybody say to much bad about NH skid. The skid rodeo's I been to NH always wins hands down. I was lead to believe they are the most stable. Just curious do the NH perform bad in the snow?


They are plagued with electrical issues. Any of the older LS/L 100's are great loaders. When they went to the new design it went to hell.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Is not that that bird fella? If not you were BS en me. lol


Tweet Tweet.... LOL


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> They are plagued with electrical issues. Any of the older LS/L 100's are great loaders. When they went to the new design it went to hell.


I know the feeling....Im plagued with electral issues also...That's why they installed an MSD ignition in me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I know the feeling....Im plagued with electral issues also...That's why they installed an MSD ignition in me


Two bad it doesn't jump start your bowels.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Two bad it doesn't jump start your bowels.


Expired egg salad and butwyper causing issues again?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Expired egg salad and butwyper causing issues again?


You wouldn't think it would...But it is...I'm backed up like a fat man full of cheese


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> You wouldn't think it would...But it is...I'm backed up like a fat man full of cheese


What are you doing with all your time since you have no poo to fling???

You've been provided with plenty of suggestions, too stubborn to listen.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> You wouldn't think it would...But it is...I'm backed up like a fat man full of cheese


Try some cheap draft, Might help you out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Try some cheap draft, Might help you out.


I suggested fire brewed Stroh's......LMAO


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I suggested fire brewed Stroh's......LMAO


I can send him some regional brewed Genesee, Guaranteed to explode every morning. lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I suggested fire brewed Stroh's......LMAO


A quart of Green Pork Chilli and several Oatmeal Raisin cookies is a good way to get MUD flowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> A quart of Green Pork Chilli and several Oatmeal Raisin cookies is a good way to get MUD flowing.


Nice.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> A quart of Green Pork Chilli and several Oatmeal Raisin cookies is a good way to get MUD flowing.


Better not walk by no bathroom, LMAO


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

it's a for sale thread so let's leave the unnecessary back and forth out of this discussion

thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> it's a for sale thread so let's leave the unnecessary back and forth out of this discussion
> 
> thanks


Morning Michael :waving:
Every think this is way to get you to interact with riff raff.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> it's a for sale thread so let's leave the unnecessary back and forth out of this discussion
> 
> thanks


It's ok, I find it rather entertaining, and they're keeping it bumped to the top...let 'em have fun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Does the skidsteer have a laxative option???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does the skidsteer have a laxative option???


Yes...more you run it, the more it shakes yore innards...leading to better flowage...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes...more you run it, the more it shakes yore innards...leading to better flowage...


so it has a high flow pump....... you didn't say that in the 1st post when you described et.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> so it has a high flow pump....... you didn't say that in the 1st post when you described et.


The alternative version of a high flow pump perhaps...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The alternative version of a high flow pump perhaps...


You know 220....221.... whatever et takes


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

If you take $25K off the price you got yourself a deal! I need a backup plow truck and sidewalk machine lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> If you take $25K off the price you got yourself a deal! I need a backup plow truck and sidewalk machine lol.


That bobcat won't help you with that hill you got lol, You got to find the courage to go down it. I surely not going up it lol. If I lose control I want to see my options, Jump off or ride it down lol.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe one of these days I'll do it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

What's the out season price for the Finn...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's the out season price for the Finn...


Make me an offer, trade value is 34k...air lock tests at 9.5 psi. Factory new is 10 psi. Tested by Finn certified gauge on 8/22 and hasn't been used since then.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Make me an offer, trade value is 34k...air lock tests at 9.5 psi. Factory new is 10 psi. Tested by Finn certified gauge on 8/22 and hasn't been used since then.
> 
> View attachment 173211


I wouldn't trust that gauge, it's made in Tioneon....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> I wouldn't trust that gauge, it's made in Tioneon....


So it's usually Wong???


----------

